# your VR6 Turbo on Megasquirt?



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

Lets see your Fuel Map and Ignition tables!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

ill post my ignition table soon. gotta go to work!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You are the only person i know running MS on a VRT.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are a bunch. The tables will be very setup specific.


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*megasquirt vrt*

I am


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There are a bunch. The tables will be very setup specific.


 i know this, i just want to see how they are looking


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You are the only person i know running MS on a VRT.


 MS1 V3.57 on hr_11d for me... waiting on a few parts (downpipe and dumptube...) but she is a runner, although her tune is far from finalized...


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

when you have stand alone and the ability to tune yourself, the tune is never finalized!!!!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

radoman57 said:


> when you have stand alone and the ability to tune yourself, the tune is never finalized!!!!


 true story ha


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

MS2 v3.0 board from the UK 
2.9L block 
JE pistons 
T04 60 trim .96a/r 
2.9 intake manifold 
630cc injectors 
schrick 268 cams 
walbro inline 
stock OBD1 TB


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

ill be on ms3 before spring, how do ya guys like it?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

sleepin gti said:


> ill be on ms3 before spring, how do ya guys like it?


nice
i enjoy mine alot, been running it for 3 years now. 

here is a revised tune.

ignition map and fuel map


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sleepin gti said:


> ill be on ms3 before spring, how do ya guys like it?


MS3 is absolutely awsome. I'm running a 20/20T full on sequential, boost control, idle control, fans, a/c, yadda yadda with MS3 and a 3X board. The car runs like a late model and gets 35+mpg on the highway


----------



## hirsch (Feb 24, 2011)

*ms on vr6 engine code AAA*

"Help" is it possible to bay a MS to fit stock wiring and connector or a cross over because i dont wanna modify origenal wiring 
i will run the engine with a rexrot super charger 30-94 hope to get about 280hk


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

hirsch said:


> "Help" is it possible to bay a MS to fit stock wiring and connector or a cross over because i dont wanna modify origenal wiring
> i will run the engine with a rexrot super charger 30-94 hope to get about 280hk


Something is in the works for that


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I've done a few PnP setups, even posted the details in the SEM forum and on my site for the pinouts.


----------

